# Any good U.S. / European made Reflectors/Diffusers & Soft boxes?



## MJ (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everybody, browsing for several lighting modifiers and accessories and wonder if there are any good quality electors, diffusers and soft boxes still any made in the USA or Europe or has every company 'migrated' to the east?

Thanks


----------



## unfocused (Jan 7, 2016)

Westcott Apollos and Lastolite Ezybox are both good products for speedlights. But, I have no idea if the actual products are manufactured in the U.S. I doubt it.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 8, 2016)

Rogue Modifiers are made in California.


----------



## MJ (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Unfocused and Jeffa, I will check them out!

'Rogue' sounds good! 
Gotta keep the labor in the country!


----------



## LDS (Jan 9, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Westcott Apollos and Lastolite Ezybox are both good products for speedlights. But, I have no idea if the actual products are manufactured in the U.S. I doubt it.



Lastolite is a British company  Where their actual production facilities are I do not know. Some products I have are "Made in England", but I bought them years ago.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 9, 2016)

I think Paul Buff speed light accessories are made in US.


----------

